# Large White Boil Like Spot



## vapist (Sep 26, 2011)

hi,

im new here and new to piranah keeping. my filter has been broken for a few weeks and i keep a RBP in a small tank, ive just done a complete water change and noticed he has this large boil like white spot on his side. i assume its due to no filtration. id like to know whats the best thing to do to cure this. if it would help i can post a pic.

cheers folks


----------



## bcp0715 (Aug 26, 2011)

there's alot of people who can help you on here but i know they would like a bit more information, size of tank and piranha, and possibly a picture


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

vapist said:


> hi,
> 
> im new here and new to piranah keeping. my filter has been broken for a few weeks and i keep a RBP in a small tank, ive just done a complete water change and noticed he has this large boil like white spot on his side. i assume its due to no filtration. id like to know whats the best thing to do to cure this. if it would help i can post a pic.
> 
> cheers folks


yeah a picture would really help..but from the sound of it im thinking your fish has a abcess. i would raise the temp to 80-82 and add some aquarium salt .. look into almond leaves and alder cones they have anti bacterial and fungal properties and 100% natural that might help. I would avoid chemicals and harsh meds...yeah post a pic i wanna check this fish out if you dont mind..peace


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Are there any more spots elsewhere? Did you check the ammonia level in your tank? Maybe he's getting ammonia burn.


----------



## vapist (Sep 26, 2011)

I've had him for about 3-4 months, ive never checked ph, ammonia levels ect, I usually do a 25-50% water change every week or so but I've been a bit busy/lazy last few weeks, so I'm guessing it's due to poor water quality, as my filter broke and Im yet to replace it.
I feed him frozen prawns every other day
I'll try and get a pic up a bit later.

Thanks


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Not having a filter is really bad and water changes wont help much.. IMO stay away from meds since you have no filter your p could easily die from the water condition.. i say its amonia burn thats turned into fungus.. add some aquarium salt and bump the temp up to around 80-82 .. keep an eye on him though


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

vapist said:


> hi,
> 
> im new here and new to piranah keeping. my filter has been broken for a few weeks and i keep a RBP in a small tank, ive just done a complete water change and noticed he has this large boil like white spot on his side. i assume its due to no filtration. id like to know whats the best thing to do to cure this. if it would help i can post a pic.
> 
> cheers folks


If your not running a filter at the moment ..i would go get some dr tim"s one and only and dump the whole bottle in the tank or any other bacteria additive


----------

